# Plans for shoe rack and stool?



## nijabhaava (Oct 21, 2010)

*Plans for shoe rack/bench or dinner wagon?*

Hi,

I was looking for (preferably free, but im willing to pay a nominal price) plans for a shoe rack and stool combo.

Nothing too fancy but not too bare bones either - something with a little style perhaps

Cheers


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Google Just type in free shoe rack plans. Technology is amazing but it will never do what we do with are hands here. I have three little guys and would never push them to do what daddy does. But definitely teach them the importance of working with your hands and figuring out how things are made. Sorry to get off topic


----------



## nijabhaava (Oct 21, 2010)

Well I did google it.

I'm finding mostly very large sized or cabinet based shoe racks.

I want to make something like this http://www.woodistry.com/shoe_bench.htm

I can't find plans for them anywhere.

Alternatively I was looking for plans for a dinner wagon/ dinner trolley. I don't know if they use them much here in the states, but they are multi-platform stations on wheels - small enough to be maneuverable, in and out of rooms, to move food to and from the kitchen to the dining room. I can't find plans for this either..


----------

